# Hard time typing?



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone else has a cockatiel that wants to run all over the keyboard. Spike just loves to and Iam starting to have a hard time typing


----------



## blessedaviary (Aug 12, 2007)

Nope, mine are good and will just stay on my shoulder, however my GCC does and she nibbles the keys.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

mine will try to if I let them  they like to sit on the keyboard and look at the screen but they also like to poop on the keyboard  if given the chance, so I don't let them go on there they stay on my shoulder


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine do at times, but i keep them off because i don't want their toes to get caught in the keys.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I will have Spike on my shoulder to keep him away from the keys but he will run down my arm and jump on the key board. I now have to type under the desk which is kinda hard because my fingers don't have alot of room to move around while typing


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh boy, glad it's not just me...mine stays on my shoulder but most of the time tries to climb down..there are alot of times where she acctually FALLS ASLEEP on my hand AS I AM TYPING...I guess the movement doesn't disturb her..lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

seeing as we are on the topic of keyboards, I wanted to ask do any of your's play with the mouse...lol I find mine when I am moving my finger on the mouse they put there head down on it like there looking for head scratches do your's do it?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee will sit on my hand when i'm typing or using the mouse, but he gets all cranky when my hand moves.  He won't move though.


----------



## Hillybean (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't have a problem with Cheeky and the keyboard, he is more interested with the things ON the desk... so the mouse cord, wires to printer, pens, paper, and such. Most of the time he stays on my shoulder .

NOW, I DO have a problem with the starling and they keyboard. LOL!
Ducky (my Star) will sit, stand, and sleep on my keyboard, mousepad, and go after things on the computer screen. 

-Hilly


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Edy occasionally sits on my hand while I'm typing, but she's usually on my shoulder or on the back of my chair (just because of that, I had to go downstairs and find some fabric that's easy to clean to drape over it because the fabric on my chair is hard to get poop out of). There are lots of interesting things on my desk, though, particularly the spiral binding on the sketchbook I use as a mousepad, the cord of my headphones, my plastic-covered address book (it has bite marks in the plastic), and of course the screen. My desk has too much stuff on it, really. XD


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad mine stay in the room. I get to use the computer in peace from the birds. Who knows. Maybe when i get a laptop and use it in my room they will drive me crazy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Laptops are the worst. Cookie will jump down and quick as a flash will have ripped off five keys before i have shooed her away.  There are about 3-4 keys that are now completely wrecked thanks to Cookie's handy work, i have to press these little rubbery things to make them work.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

LOl. maybe thats a bad idea. I'll just get a few birdie pinata's and keep them around.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

I had that same problem before. But then i got a playgym and places it beside the computer and problem was solved.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> I had that same problem before. But then i got a playgym and places it beside the computer and problem was solved.


Wish mine would choose playgym over laptop! LOL!  Nope, the keys are just too inviting for them.


----------

